# Newbie needs advice temperature for baby bearded dragon



## Zep (Mar 11, 2010)

Hi all
Just joined the forum, I am planning on getting a bearded dragon I have done lots of research and reading on the forums has been really helpful. I now have everything set up I intend on getting a baby beardie hopefully soon when I know everything is right. 
I have a glass viv which is 3ft I intend on upgrading to at least 4ft and probably go for a wooden one in a couple of months when the baby gets bigger. 

I have been measuring and recording the temperature in the basking spot over the last few days, it is my understanding the temperature needs to be 105-110 F for a baby. 
Readings have been around 110-114max, average over 8 readings during the day is 107.5. Is it ok to fluctuate a little over 110?

The cool end is around 85, I was told in the pet shop that the cool end should only be 10 degrees below the hot end temperature but mine is 20 I'm guessing this could be to do with having a glass tanks and I have read they are harder to heat and keep the heat in. 

Night temperatue is about 65-70 from what I've read I think this is fine?

My other questin is on the uv lighting, when I bought equipment for the tank I was advised to get a bulb that gave off heat and uv I bought the komodo uv heat light. After reading alot of information on the forum most people have a uv strip and heat lamp seperate, what do people think about the combined bulbs?

Many thanks for any advice offered


----------



## nohope (Nov 7, 2009)

welcome to the forums.

temps are fine. they drift a little here and there no mata how spot on you try to get them. 
the cooler end wants to be 80 to 85 so thats ok and around the basking area it should be about 105 to 115.

if the uv bulb is the uv sun bulb i'd replace it for a normal spot light bulb and get a uvb tube 10% or 12% to run the length of the tank otherwise your beardie will only get the uvb rays when basking and they want to be getting them where ever they are in the tank.

you seem to be doing your research and pretty much got everything spot on. i'd just ditch the sun bulb and get a uvb strip and your there.


----------



## nohope (Nov 7, 2009)

and yes night time temps are fine as well. so long as they dont drop below 60 then there fine.


----------



## mrspebro (Mar 6, 2008)

uv and heatlamp are better seperate as you keep the heat on 14 hours a day and the uv light only needs to be kept on for 10/12 hours a day


----------



## Debbie1962 (Dec 5, 2008)

Your temps are fine including your night time drop.

Many people use the combined bulbs and whilst I prefer the tubes I believe the bulbs are adequate. Perhaps get a tube when the bulb needs replacing rather than spending more money now replacing it.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

How tall is the tank? The combined bulb needs to be really at least 12" away from the dragon (and the bulbs themselves are often 6"+fitting) - glass tanks are often quite short in height, which is why I ask. You do not want these bulbs to be too close, that's the main problem, I would never use one in anything smaller than a 4 x 2 x 2 myself. Too much UVB can be just as damaging to a bearded dragon as too little.

The temps seem fine though. There will always be some fluctuation.


----------

